
All Transactions are based on Trust, part 2 - Why del.icio.us works better than reddit - danw
http://fourstarters.com/2007/06/14/all-transactions-are-based-on-trust-part-2/
======
cmars232
The exception to this article's premise would be subreddits, like programming.
Niche groups like programming.reddit or del.icio.us do feel like they have a
higher signal-to-noise ratio. I've gotten some great links from
programming.reddit, or here, for example.

Main reddit is where I go when I'm bored and procrastinating.

------
Alex3917
I am actually surprised at how little traffic del.icio.us gets, all things
considered. I made it to #4 on the most popular list a few weeks ago, and it
only got me 500 or so visitors. Compare that to Reddit, where being #4 would
probably get you 15,000 pageviews.

~~~
danw
It would be interesting to see a comparison of traffic received via reddit and
del.icio.us. Not just in terms of page views but quality too. How many of the
visitors subscribe to RSS, sign up, view other articles or buy something?

